

Teenager Builds DNA Testing Machine In His Bedroom  - mcenedella
http://betabeat.com/2013/04/teenager-builds-dna-testing-machine-in-his-bedroom-just-so-he-can-test-why-his-brother-is-a-ging/

======
evan_
"nerdspeak"- how precious!

If anyone's interested in this <http://openpcr.org/> has a nice-looking kit
for building a PCR thermocycler, and it's all open-source so if you want to
build it from scratch you can do that too.

